# FIFA Manager 10 - How to edit "Parameter File - Fitness and Fatigue"



## MiniDude (Dec 21, 2009)

So im tired of my player getting low energy all the time, so iv seen some old posts about changing the info inside "Parameter File - Fitness and Fatigue".

Sadly its .ENC


How do i edit an ENC file?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am going to say that this .enc file is a program file. So what you are asking us to to is tell you how to hack the game so that you can change one file. If you do a search you will see that:

*http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/enc*


> File encoded in the .UUE format and saved with the generic ".enc" extension; often encoded by a specific program, such as IBM Lotus 1-2-3 or Adobe Flash; protects the file from being opened by unauthorized users.


----------



## MiniDude (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you, but do you have any idea how it works? :O, i have trial version.


----------

